# Neue permanente MTB-Strecke Eisenbach-Obernburg



## spessartwild (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo,


Eisenbach 1 - Ei1



am 22.02.2012 ist eine öffentiche Sozialausschusssitzung der
Stadt Obernburg bez. der Umsetzung des Geopark-Projektes
MTB angesetzt.
Es gibt zwar diesbez. schon einen Beschluß der Stadt, der
positiv ausgefallen ist. Das Ganze muß aber jetzt nochmals
in die Öffentlichkeit.
Wie ihr Euch sicherlich denken könnt, haben wir hier sehr viele
Gegner, v.a. der Jägerschaft, die dieses Projekt am liebsten
verhindern würden.
Da die Nachbargemeinde Mömlingen ja schon erfolgreich ihr
Projekt umgesetzt hat, ist es nun an der Zeit, dass wir auch 
hier für Eisenbach/Obernburg die Sache ins Laufen bringen.

Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn zu diesem o. g.Zeitpunkt sich möglichst
viele Interessierte einfinden würden. 
Genaue Uhrzeit und Ort gebe ich noch kurzfristig bekannt, wenn 
ich den Termin genau von der Stadt Obg. schriftlich vorliegen habe.

Noch eine Anmerkung:
Den zeitlichen Aufwand, den ich in dieser Sache bisher hatte, ist 
wirklich immens und ohne die Unterstützung der Freunde aus 
Mömlingen wäre es nochmals um einiges schwieriger geworden.

... und grüßt immer schön die Jäger in diesem Bereich ; ))
http://www.geo-naturpark.net/daten/wege_in_die_landschaft/mountainbike.php?navid=280
Gruß


----------



## MTB Hannes (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo Spessartwild, wir werden die Eisenacher MTB Strecke schon "bikegerecht" genehmigt bekommen ;-) Die Mömlinger Biker sind auf jeden Fall bei dieser Ausschusssitzung als Unterstützung dabei!
Im Moment sind wir gerade bei der Umsetzung unserer zweiten MTB Strecke - Mö2. So wie es im Moment ausschaut wird Mö2 Mitte des Jahres eröffnet. Wichtig ist immer wieder der Dialog mit den Beteiligten und dann bekommt man auch eine Lösung die für alle Beteiligten tragbar ist und die Biker imer noch genügend Spaß haben 

*Anbei noch eine kurze Zusammenfassung aus den Erfahrungen vom Geo-Naturpark und seinen permanenten Strecken:*
Das Interesse am MTB Sport nimmt stetig zu. Diese Entwicklung und dessen touristisches Potential haben auch die Kommunen im Odenwald erkannt. Mittlerweile ist die Anzahl der beteiligten Kommunen am MTB Projekt Geo-Naturpark Odenwald auf 50 gestiegen!

Ein paar wesentliche Punkte scheinen sich inzwischen herumgesprochen zu haben und einige Vorurteile wurden ausgeräumt:

1. Die bislang erstellten Strecken werden sehr gut angenommen.
2. Die MTB Sportler sind keine jugendlichen Rowdies, sondern Sportler aus allen Alters- und Berufsgruppen.
3. Die Vernetzung der Strecken macht das Sportangebot und die Region insgesamt attraktiver.
4. Die Investition für dieses zusätzliche Sportangebot ist im Vergleich zu anderen sportlichen Angeboten sehr gering!
5. Lt. einer Studie des Tourismusverbandes (Zitat Landrat Schwing MIL) sind die MTB Sportler eine kaufkräftige Tourismusgruppe auf die nicht verzichtet werden sollte!
6. Die Einbindung des MTB Sports in ein überregionales Konzept sichert eine verträgliche Koexistenz zwischen Natur und Sport.

Im April wird eine weitere Strecke eröffnet:

- Mitte April - Nördliche Bergstraße (Ndl.B) in Alsbach-Hähnlein
- 06.05.2012 Befahrung der Ndl.B im Rahmen der sogenannten "Rad-Wochen" des Bergsträßer Anzeiger

- weitere Strecken im Odenwaldkreis werden im Frühjahr umgesetzt. Genaue Termine werden rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.

Wir freuen uns auf eine rege Teilnahme und Unterstützung bei der Erweiterung des MTB Streckennetzes im Geo-Naturpark.

MTB Mömlingen e.V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (20. Januar 2012)

Für mich ist die Anreise zu weit, aber ich finde gut was bei euch läuft!

Einen Vorteil hat MTB Hannes nicht aufgezählt:
7. MTB-Sportler werden "Kanalisiert" und somit gewöhnt sich das Wild in dem Bereich eh an die "Störquelle". Andere Wege werden dann entlastet.

Welche Argumente haben den eure Jäger in Obernburg?
Bei uns stören sich einige Jäger an "Nachtaktive" Sportler im Wald, die zum größten Teil sind: Nordic-Walker und Jogger (bei Aldi und Co gibt es ja günstig Stirnlampen), aber auch MTB´ler die ihr Ausdauertraining in die Abendstunden verlegen.
Ein Gesetzt gibt es dazu nicht, aber eine "Empfehlung": man soll den Wald von Dämmerung bis Sonnenaufgang meiden.

Meine Empfehlung: holt euch die im Orts / Ortsbereich ansässigen Wanderer, Walker, Jogger und MTB´ler an den Tisch und bittet um Einhaltung dieser Empfehlung.
Bei uns in Frammersbach kann man auf Flur- und Radwegen rund um den Ort und in die Nachbargemeinden ca. 50 km fahren, ohne in den Wald zu müssen.

Fazit: Wenn die lauten MTB´ler (die ja lauter sind als jede Wandergruppe) auf ausgeschilderte Strecken kanalisiert, ist das fürs Wild besser und es gibt weniger Konflikte. Wenn sich die "Nachtaktiven" aus dem Wald raus halten, gibt es eigentlich kein Argument mehr für die Jäger.


----------



## spessartwild (20. Januar 2012)

Hi


ja, Bernd...die Jäger regen sich bei uns über alles Mögliche
auf, im Prinzip ist es das Gleiche wie bei Euch.
Insbesondere dass wir jetzt im gesamten Gemeindewald,
eine MTB-Strecke anlegen werden und die natürlich jetzt
in erster Linie ein Problem daingehend sehen, dass das Wild
dadurch vertrieben bzw. gestört wird.
Diesem ist natürlich nicht so, es wird weder vertrieben noch
wirklich gestört sondern das Wild passt sich den veränderten
Umgebungsbedingungen an und kann sehr wohl unterscheiden,
von wem eine <Gefahr ausgeht und von wem nicht.
(Seltene Vögel auf Flugplätzen, große Wildschweinvorkommen auf
Truppenübungsplätzen usw.)

Ein abgestufter Wald (Büsche, kleine Bäume, Hochwald und kleine
Lichtungen mit den dazugehörigen Wasserlöchern) stellen einen
idealen Lebensraum für alle möglichen Waldtiere dar.
Selbst wenn da eine STrecke durchgeht, dürfte dies zu keinen
wirklichen  Beeinträchtigungen führen. Hingegen ist dieser
Wald nicht vorhanden, z. b. Sturmschaden oder forstwirtschaftliche
Aktivitäten, ist in diesen Flächen ein starker Wildrückgang zu er-
warten. 

Meine Beobachtung bei uns im Bikepark sind die, dass das Wild
teilweise unsere Strecke als Wildwechsel benutzt bzw. da wir
sehr viele Buschfläche haben, werden wir daraus durchaus 
längere Zeit von den Wildtieren beobachtet. (dies ist jetzt
kein Witz !)

Die Jogger bzw. Radfahrer mit nachtaktiver Beleuchtung fallen
natürlich extrem stark auf und ich kenne da ein paar Kameraden,
die haben wirklich helle Leuchten - aber ich denke, es gibt 
Themen, die von einer weitaus größeren Bedeutung sind, als
in der Woche vielleicht 3 Radler mit Beleuchtung...

Fazit: Der versierte Förster ist der absolute Experte, wenn es um die 
Gestaltung bzw. Streckenführung der MTB Strecken im  Zusammen-
hang mit Naturverträglichkeit geht.
Desweiteren muß einfach berücksichtigt werden, dass sich das
Freizeitverhalten gerade die letzten 20 Jahre massiv verändert hat
und dieser Gegebenheit sollten alle Beteiltigten zum Wohle aller
Rechnung tragen.

Gruß


----------



## spessartwild (22. Januar 2012)

Hi

Passend
 zum Thema

http://www.hr-online.de/website/inc...ge=mp4:flash/fs/hessenschau/20120121_1930.flv

Bei Minute 5-50


----------



## spessartwild (29. Januar 2012)

Hi

Achtung *Terminänderung* vom 02.02.12
auf den *22.02.2012*
um 19.30 Uhr im Sitzungssaal Stadt Obernburg


----------



## Jimny (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Spessartwild.

Auch in Amorbach geht was ab. War letzte Woche im Main-Echo.

_Sind auch Mountainbiker für Amorbach eine wichtige Zielgruppe?
_Ja,  das ist sogar ein ganz großer Markt für uns. Amorbach steht auch für  Fahrradtourismus. Allein vom Relief her hat die Stadt ein gigantisches  Potenzial, und die vorhandenen Wege bieten genau das, was Mountainbiker  suchen. Es gibt viele Singletrails, also naturbelassene Pfade. Ich halte  solche Strecken inzwischen für ein essenzielles Angebot. Die jüngere  Kundschaft erwartet das. Für Amorbach ist eine Rundstrecke in Planung.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie bis Ende des Jahres realisiert werden kann.

_Das heißt, die Stadt hat in dieser Hinsicht Potenzial?
_Auf  jeden Fall. Die Eifel hat sich damit bereits gut positioniert; die  Hotels stellen sich darauf ein, bieten zum Beispiel Reifenflicksets,  einen Abspritzplatz und sichere Unterstellmöglichkeiten für die Räder.  Ein solches Angebot würde Amorbach neue Zielgruppen eröffnen.

_Aber da fehlen in der Stadt leider momentan noch die Unterkünfte, oder?
_Es  ist nicht so, dass es keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Ein  breiteres Angebot wäre natürlich wünschenswert. Aber das Hotel Post hat  inzwischen einen neuen Besitzer, und mein Gefühl sagt, dass auch der  Badische Hof wieder in Betrieb gehen wird. Ich bin insgesamt  optimistisch. Das sind zwei traumhafte Häuser. Der Badische Hof ist ein  Schloss im Dornröschenschlaf. Die Debatte um das Hotel war nicht gut für  den Tourismus. Denn das Schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist, dass wir  die Hoffnung verlieren. Wir müssen positiv denken.

Eurer 
Jimny


----------



## Jimny (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Spessartwild:

Auch in Amorbach geht was, Aus der Tageszeitung letzte Woche im Raum Miltenberg:

_Sind auch Mountainbiker für Amorbach eine wichtige Zielgruppe?
_Ja,  das ist sogar ein ganz großer Markt für uns. Amorbach steht auch für  Fahrradtourismus. Allein vom Relief her hat die Stadt ein gigantisches  Potenzial, und die vorhandenen Wege bieten genau das, was Mountainbiker  suchen. Es gibt viele Singletrails, also naturbelassene Pfade. Ich halte  solche Strecken inzwischen für ein essenzielles Angebot. Die jüngere  Kundschaft erwartet das. Für Amorbach ist eine Rundstrecke in Planung.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie bis Ende des Jahres realisiert werden kann.

_Das heißt, die Stadt hat in dieser Hinsicht Potenzial?
_Auf  jeden Fall. Die Eifel hat sich damit bereits gut positioniert; die  Hotels stellen sich darauf ein, bieten zum Beispiel Reifenflicksets,  einen Abspritzplatz und sichere Unterstellmöglichkeiten für die Räder.  Ein solches Angebot würde Amorbach neue Zielgruppen eröffnen.

_Aber da fehlen in der Stadt leider momentan noch die Unterkünfte, oder?
_Es  ist nicht so, dass es keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Ein  breiteres Angebot wäre natürlich wünschenswert. Aber das Hotel Post hat  inzwischen einen neuen Besitzer, und mein Gefühl sagt, dass auch der  Badische Hof wieder in Betrieb gehen wird. Ich bin insgesamt  optimistisch. Das sind zwei traumhafte Häuser. Der Badische Hof ist ein  Schloss im Dornröschenschlaf. Die Debatte um das Hotel war nicht gut für  den Tourismus. Denn das Schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist, dass wir  die Hoffnung verlieren. Wir müssen positiv denken.


----------



## spessartwild (22. Februar 2012)

Hi

Achtung Heute um 19.00 im Sitzungssaal Stadt Obernburg


----------



## tyerax (23. Februar 2012)

Und?


----------



## spessartwild (23. Februar 2012)

Hi

Ja Gut

Wenn ich das Protokoll habe- mehr !!!!(einstimmig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iCoke (3. April 2012)

Gibt es immer noch nichts neues? Ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## MTB Hannes (3. April 2012)

Hallo iCoke, aus der Nachbarschaft, in Moemlingen, gibt es wieder Neues zu berichten! Am 16. Juni wird unsere 2. Permanente MTB Strecke eroeffnet. Weitere Details zum Event werden ab Mai auf unserer Homepage www.mtb-Moemlingen.de veroeffentlicht.

Hannes


----------



## iCoke (3. April 2012)

Ich war gestern erst wieder bei euch unterwegs. Konnte aber mal wieder nicht den Einstieg in die "Mö2" finden .


----------



## MTB Hannes (3. April 2012)

Die Moe2 ist ja auch noch nicht ausgeschildert. Die Beschilderung ist schon bestellt und wird wahrscheinlich Ende Mai angebracht werden!

Hannes


----------



## iCoke (3. April 2012)

Gibt's vielleicht irgendeinen Anhaltspunkt, wie ich den Einstieg finden könnte?


----------



## MTB Hannes (3. April 2012)

Der Startpunkt ist wieder der Löwenparkplatz in Moemlingen. Von dort geht es in Richtung Bauernhöfe und Vogellehrpfad in Richtung Dorndiel und von dort wieder zurück nach Moemlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessartwild (8. Mai 2012)

Hi

so, die Strecke ist nun ausgeschildert und kann bzw. soll
selbstverständlich befahren werden, GPS folgt in Kürze...
Start/Zielpunkt ist am Sportgelände in der Wiesentalstraße
in Eisenbach, direkt am Radweg gelegen.
Eine Infotafel hierzu wird in Kürze aufgestellt.
Im Bereich Neustädter Hof verlaufen beide Strecken parallel
so daß diese miteinander kombiniert werden können,
Gesamtlänge 65 km und 1650 Hm, eine schöne Marathondistanz !

Viel Spaß beim Befahren !


----------



## tyerax (9. Mai 2012)

sauber! 

Eisenbach - Mömlingen

DAS BIKE MEKKA!!


----------



## spessartwild (9. Mai 2012)

.... ich habe so die Vermutung, wir werden hier das

" Santiago de compostela " des Mountainbikesports

(was den Zulauf anbelangt  ?! )

Vielleicht fühlt sich ja der eine oder andere in der Umgebung
inspiriert, so was auch bei sich in der Gemeinde umzusetzen..


----------



## Sonic_1579 (9. Mai 2012)

Ja sauber, 2 Rundkurse direkt vor meiner Haustür


----------



## MTB Hannes (9. Mai 2012)

Bis Mitte Juni sind es vier MTB Stecken (über 100 km ausgeschilderte Strecke) und ein Bikepark vor der Haustür. Dazu sind die Strecken gut miteinander kombinierbar! So kann entweder eine kleine 20 km Runde oder eine komplette Tagestour absolviert werden. Viel Spass und nehmt Bitte Rücksicht auf Wanderer und Natur. Hannes


----------



## Intro (13. Mai 2012)

würd mich auf eine GPS-Track-Datei freuen , würde eine aufzeichnen nur wäre es doof wenn ich mich verfahre =)


----------



## spessartwild (14. Mai 2012)

Hi

Super Idee , würde dich gerne beim Aufzeichnen begleiten - Donnerstag od. Freitag diese Woche würde mir passen ,  ansonsten Nächste woche - später nachmittag


----------



## Intro (18. Mai 2012)

So heute morgen um 10 uhr ging es los und ca 3,5 stunden später war ich nicht nur köperlich ausgelastet, sondern auch besitzer einer schönen trackdatei die nun für alle offentlich zu verfügung steht 


zu strecke selbst , ich als gelegenheitsfahrer war doch teilweise im grenzbereich was die kraft anging , aber gepackt ist gepackt 

der verlauf und die streckenführung ist nahezu perfekt !!! großes lob von meiner seite aus , ich kann sie nur empfehlen 

hier nun mal die online gestellte trackdatei mit kurz beschreibung 
,die rohe GPX-Datei für alle die meinen sie zu benötigen kann ich nur verschicken da sie für den anhang leider zu groß ist  =)

Eisenbach 1 - Ei1

Es sind nun also ca 830hm auf 36,7km  -Aufgezeichnet mit über 3200 punkten

gruß von meiner seite aus und bis zum nächsten mal ,chris


----------



## MTB Hannes (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Intro, wenn Du deinen Grenzbereich weiter austesten willst, dann empfehle ich Dir auch die Mö1 in Mömlingen!



Intro schrieb:


> So heute morgen um 10 uhr ging es los und ca 3,5 stunden später war ich nicht nur köperlich ausgelastet, sondern auch besitzer einer schönen trackdatei die nun für alle offentlich zu verfügung steht
> 
> 
> zu strecke selbst , ich als gelegenheitsfahrer war doch teilweise im grenzbereich was die kraft anging , aber gepackt ist gepackt
> ...


----------



## spessartwild (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Chriss ,

Das war heute schon eine Lustige Tour , MÖ1 wird für dich im momment noch ein wenig zu schwer sein D)

Schön das das mit dem GPS - Track geklappt hat , und ich werde demnächst wieder mal so eine Tour anbieten.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intro (18. Mai 2012)

denk icn auch ,aber danke nochmal für den schönen tag =) kannst ja den track einfach mal bewerten in der hoffnung das es gepushed wird dadurch

und was auch ne gute idee wäre den track im ersten post zu integrieren !!!
damit keiner groß suchen muss


----------



## mister_x (24. Juni 2012)

Hi Spessartwild,

wieso hast einen der attraktivsten Streckenabschnitte (Obernburger Höhe runter zur Real- / Berufsschule) neuerdings rausgenommen. Vor zwei Wochen war er noch ausgeschildert.

Echt schade - die Locals kennen ihn, aber dem Rest entgeht er somit.

Viele Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft
mister_x.


----------



## spessartwild (24. Juni 2012)

Hi Mister X, 

ja leider mußten wir diesen Streckenabschnitt aus verschiedenen
Gründen herausnehmen, aber prinzipiell steht es ja jedem frei, 
sich die Strecke so zu variieren, wie er das möchte..

Wir mußten leider noch an drei anderen Strecken den Strecken-
verlauf ändern, aber alles in allem bleibt die Gesamtcharacterisik
erhalten. Man muß einfach auch verstehen, daß wir hier auf kleinstem
Raum mittlerweile 4 Strecken haben und ich denke, daß wir noch
ein bis zwei Strecken hier in der Region hinbekommen, da muß man
leider auch mal den einen oder anderen Kompromiss eingehen.

Weiterhin viel Spaß auf den Strecken...


http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yevmlbemuclxuhlx&referrer=trackList


----------



## Intro (24. Juni 2012)

6km und 80hm weniger ist schon ein stück sind immerhin 10% weniger in die höhe 

muss ich wohl bei gelegenheit mal wieder zu euch kommen um mein neues fahrrad zu testen 

aber schade , der "originale" streckenverlauf war doch traumhaft


----------



## hecksel (30. Juni 2012)

Ich bin heute morgen die Strecke zum ersten mal gefahren. Kurz hinter Obernburg versperrt ein umgestürzter Baum den Weg, der direkt neben der B469 verläuft. Dieser hätte mich fast zum Umkehren gezwungen, da ich beim Versuch mit dem Bike da irgendwie durch zu kommen auch noch blöde umgeknickt bin. Vielleicht kennt jemand der Locals hier den zuständigen Förster und kann veranlassen, dass das Hindernis weggeräumt wird.

Ansonsten sehr schöne Strecke. Dank GPS habe ich mich auch nicht verfahren. Ohne wäre es sicher nicht gegangen, weil wohl an einigen Stellen die Beschilderung entfernt wurde.


----------



## spessartwild (2. Juli 2012)

Hi


ja danke für den Hinweis mit dem Baum.
Die Strecke wurde in diesem Bereich heute morgen
kontrolliert und an zwei Stellen jeweils Hindernisse
entfernt. Werde diesen Streckenbereich jetzt jede
Woche kontrollieren!
Ich bin dankbar für Hinweise, wenn z.B. Schilder fehlen
sollten bzw. eine schlechte Markierung vorhanden ist.

Gruß


----------



## spessartwild (5. Juli 2012)

Hi

Neu Breuberg 1 


http://de.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=1602931


----------



## spessartwild (6. August 2012)

Hi

am 08.09. um 14.00 Uhr ist die offizielle Einweihung der
Eisenbach1 EI1 Strecke am Startpunkt in der Wiesental-
straße/Bereich Parkplatz Sportplatz.
Würde mich über eine rege Teilnahme sehr freuen, da wir 
hier für die Umsetzung der Strecke ganz schön kämpfen
mußten.


----------



## Intro (6. August 2012)

bin am dem tag leider aufm Meli unterwegs , sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren , wünsche euch dennoch allen viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Hannes (7. August 2012)

Hi Spessartwild, der Termin ist vorgemerkt! Die Nachbarn aus Mömlingen sind sicher dabei ;-))


----------



## Hopla (11. August 2012)

Bin die Strecke letzte Woche gefahren und habe den leider rausgenommenen Streckenabschnitt Martinsschlucht (Obernburger Höhe runter zur Real- / Berufsschule) integriert.

Die Martinsschlucht war lange Zeit einer meiner Lieblingstrails, ist aber im aktuellen Zustand nicht ungefährlich. Viele querliegende Bäume und andere Verblockungen. Also aufpassen, falls ihr dort fahren wollt, oder besser dem Original-Tourverlauf folgen.


----------



## spessartwild (15. August 2012)

Hopla,

du meinst sicherlich das " Tiefes Tal ", oder ?
Mit dem Begriff Martinsschlucht kann ich so leider nichts anfangen !
Dieser Streckenabschnitt mußte aus Naturschutzgründen leider
entfernt werden. Der jetzt dadurch entstandene Streckenabschnitt
ist fahrtechnisch auch nicht zu unterschätzen. (evang. Kirche -
Graben)...

Gruß


----------



## Hopla (16. August 2012)

Meine den Hohlweg neben der Asphaltstraße "Pflaumheimer Weg". Im Frühjahr abgesehen von zwei Stellen noch komplett fahrbar, aber momentan echt sehr verblockt.

Den Ev.-Kirche Graben kenne ich vom hochfahren...kostet ordentlich Körner.

Kenne die Stellen von meiner Hausrunde, die ein paar Überschneidungen mit der Mö1 und der Ei1 hat:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.67005.html


----------



## spessartwild (2. September 2012)

Hi

am kommenden Samstag wird die Eröffnung ab 14.00 Uhr sein !
MB Radsport Amorbach stellt an diesem Tag freundicherweise
auch Testbikes zur Verfügung, u.a. auch 29" Bikes...

Gruß


----------



## thof (10. Februar 2013)

So heute endlich mal gefahren. Landschaftlich ganz nett, nur leider bis auf die Eisenbacher Downhillstrecke fast keine Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessartwild (10. Februar 2013)

Ja, Thomas, 
schön, dass Du die Runde jetzt auch endlich mal gefahren bist.
Für die Landschaft sind wir zuständig, Trails findest Du in Möm-
lingen wie auch in Breuberg zur Genüge, Du kennst Dich ja
schließlich hier in der Ecke gut aus...
Hervorzuheben ist, daß Breuberg dieses Jahr mit einer zweiten
Strecke an den Start gehen wird, so daß wir hier runde 30 km
Trails zur Verfügung stehen haben...
So glaube ich, können wir uns hier in der Region mit dem 
Gesamtkonzept durchaus sehen lassen !

P.S. Auch Höchst/Odw. und Groß-Umstadt werden dieses Jahr
noch dazukommen.

Termine    4.5. 2013 Eröffnung Miltenberger MTB-Rundstrecke, voraussichtlich 10.00 Uhr
So. 19.05. 2013, Eröffnung MTB-Rundstrecke Brombachtal 1. Start 10.00 Uhr am Feuerwehrhaus Langen-Brombach


----------



## thof (10. Februar 2013)

Das Gesamtkonzept ist Spitze, vor allem die Möglichkeit, die Strecken zu kombinieren. Je mehr Strecken desto besser.


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Februar 2013)

Servus,

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Befahren  eurer Freeridestrecke? Ich war vorletztes? Jahr mal da und wollte fahren da ich dachte die wäre öffentlich. Oben standen dann die Schilder "Nur für Vereinsmitglieder und pipapo" Da hab ich´s dann gelassen. Nicht das ihr aufn Deckel bekommt es würde wild gefahren werden bzw. ich weil ich eben wild fahre


----------



## spessartwild (12. Februar 2013)

Hi,

zu Deiner Anfrage:
Das Befahren, um die Strecke kennenzulernen ist natürlich erlaubt,
solltest Du aber regelmäßig bzw. sehr oft fahren wollen, ist es Dir
zu empfehlen, dem Sportverein beizutreten, zumal Du dann auch für
wenig Beitrag im Jahr versichert bist.
Also, Dir viel Spaß beim Probefahren bzw. Ausprobieren..


----------

